# Are You A Sugar Addict?



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Jul 9, 2017)

I wouldn't call myself a sugar addict but I sure would like to have a big piece (or two) of this right now.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)

I used to use sugar on my cereal, but for the past few years, I have eaten it without sugar.  Oatmeal is the exception, as I have tried honey, but it doesn't store well, so I use a little sugar.  As far as cake, Ike, I do indulge on occasion, and once in a while, we buy a cake when there is no birthday.  (small cake....small servings)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 9, 2017)

I cut out sugar and concentrated sweets a few years ago.

I can't have them in the house, no willpower.

I fall off the wagon a couple of times a year and buy an individual serving of pie, cake or cookies.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm like Bea about keeping sweets in the house, so I don't. No store bought cake for years.  It has to be made from scratch.  That's my punishment---do I really want to go through all that trouble just for cake.  The answer is "Yes" sometimes.  

Oatmeal is the only cereal I ever eat because it doesn't require milk, but not often.   I would load it with sugar. 

I've learned to use artificial sweeteners in everything you don't have to cook.   My downfall is candy bars, because they are up at the checkout line calling your name, even at Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not a sugar addict, but I do have a sweet tooth.  Growing up my parent's never used sugar in their coffee, and I'm the same way as they were, no sugar in cereal, cream of wheat or anything like like.  I do like ice cream and have some in the house right now, and a good quality blueberry pie.  I never drink sodas, waaaay too sweet tasting for me, just plain seltzer water, no salt, sugar or flavoring.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)

I have been drinking Snapple Peach Iced Tea, for a few years, instead of Pepsi and soda.  We keep some for when my daughter stops.  I noticed it says "Made With Real Sugar"on the can.  It turned out to be her favorite. I don't think....and Pepsi doesn't claim, that it is healthier.  "It’s an attempt to expand a product category that is struggling to build sales." In addition, these drinks use retro packaging.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Lon (Jul 9, 2017)

No I watch my sugar intake.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm diabetic so I have to avoid sugar as much as possible. The problem is ,sugar and salt are added to everything! Check the labels. It is a marketing tool, people buy things that taste good so manufacturers add sugar and salt. I use Splenda (sucralose) in my iced tea and there are a few candies that use artificial sweetners that will satisfy my sugar cravings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 9, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> I'm diabetic so I have to avoid sugar as much as possible. *The problem is ,sugar and salt are added to everything!* Check the labels. It is a marketing tool, people buy things that taste good so manufacturers add sugar and salt. I use Splenda (sucralose) in my iced tea and there are a few candies that use artificial sweetners that will satisfy my sugar cravings.



I agree, having sugar added to so many foods is very annoying.  On the Fourth of July I purchased a little one cup saucer of potato salad from the deli.  I thought it tasted sweet so I read the label and sure enough it contained sugar. Why???  Checking nutrition labels on the internet takes me more time these days than the actual grocery shopping.

I use a couple of Splenda packets a week in cooking.  I also buy a small bag of chocolate candy sweetened with alcohol sugar for Easter, Christmas, etc...  Those little splurges make me feel like I'm still in the game, LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2017)

I never buy or drink soda, cake or pastries. I use stevia in coffee. BUT- salted caramel ice cream, omg  that does me in!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope, not at all.  I like to have candybars or Little Debbies occasionally, but it's not a big thing.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)

Sugar, on the farm!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 9, 2017)

I certainly am a sugar addict. I put cakes and cookies that are gluten free just for me way in the bottom of my chest freezer. I don't know why I do it because It doesn't stop me from unloading the whole freezer to get at them and then I end up eating it frozen. Actually some of the stuff tastes pretty good frozen.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2017)

TOP 10 SECRETS FOR ENDING SUGAR CRAVINGS


----------



## Trade (Jul 14, 2017)

*How Sugary Foods Are Making Us Fat*


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 14, 2017)

Probably.  I love to bake.  But I'm not eating processed foods, I'm not diabetic, and I'm not fat.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2017)

I could very easily be a sugar addict but am not thanks to having a little will power.  I don't like a lot of sugary things but do like cakes and pies; I don't buy them very often.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess a real sugar addict will break into their neighbor's home and steal a cup of sugar!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> I guess a real sugar addict will break into their neighbor's home and steal a cup of sugar!



Honey, I'm home!!!

Great photo!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2017)

Not a sugar addict, use stevia in most sweetened drinks, porridge, etc. anyway. Couldn't sleep, so baked two fresh cherry pies. Real sugar. Not diabetic, not fat, but I will up my exercise after my pie pig out.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I certainly am a sugar addict. I put cakes and cookies that are gluten free just for me way in the bottom of my chest freezer. I don't know why I do it because It doesn't stop me from unloading the whole freezer to get at them and then I end up eating it frozen. Actually some of the stuff tastes pretty good frozen.


I love my frozen  chocolate chip cookies and brownies. Don't make them often, but yummy. I eat less when they are frozen. Lulz.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I love my frozen  chocolate chip cookies and brownies. Don't make them often, but yummy. I eat less when they are frozen. Lulz.



I don't, I just stand in front of the microwave with my glass of skimmed milk counting down the seconds!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't, I just stand in front of the microwave with my glass of skimmed milk counting down the seconds!!!


At least they make it to the nuker (microwave.) I drink skimmed milk too.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 16, 2017)

Sugar is said to be as addictive as heroin, and probably it affects the same receptors in our brain. For sure, it increases blood sugar, and then insulin (our fat-storing hormone) is produced to regulate the blood sugar. Often, this causes a blood sugar drop that is lower than it should be, and then our body signals us to eat more sugar; so the whole sugar-thing can become a vicious cycle. 
I try to stay away from sugar (and any other addictive foods); but that does not mean that I am 100% good on this. Sometimes, there is just that perfect piece of apple pie, and it is calling my name..... you know how that goes.  But, for the most part, I stay away from sweet foods, and only use sweeteners like Splenda occasionally.


----------



## Mondays child (Aug 16, 2017)

Ever since a child I've had a sweet tooth and sugar was a big part of my diet.
I was told last year I had type 2 diabetes and just completely ignored any advice. 
About three months ago I was spoken to by the specialist diabetic nurse who told me how bad my blood test results were and that I had to take blood glucose finger prick tests everyday at home and test the results on a little monitor she gave me. The first results were pretty bad which shocked me. I went from having 4 heaped spoonfuls of sugar in coffee plus cakes, sweets, biscuits and piles of sugar on cereal to stopping completely. Haven't bought sugar, or cakes and biscuits in 3 months now and feel better for it. I tried sweeteners for a couple of days but didn't enjoy them. I'm also eating healthier. 
Diabetic nurse was amazed after six weeks when she saw my home test results. I'm still having to use meds at the moment as apparently my body is not producing enough insulin to keep my levels low enough but as she said on my last visit she was about to tell me that I would have to start injecting insulin. I'm feeling much better these days. My double vision problems are disappearing too. 
Jut shows how when you do become ill how important it is to change your lifestyle accordingly.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

Oooh,  Janice.   I just can't stay away from  Little Debbie's  chocolate  squares.

Eat more than I should.


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2017)

Yep.  That would be me.  I can't keep ice cream in the house or I'm at it constantly.   Salty snacks are my downfall, too.   MMMMMM, sweet and salty.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 1, 2017)

I enjoy sugar in all forms, weather it's Dextrose, Lactose, Glucose, Maltose or Fructose. 

To me, the _sweet taste_ is what makes it all worthwhile!

Hal


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

If I don't have a "little sweet to make the meal complete" then I find I don't feel satisfied and will choose to eat more. Keeping that portion of sweet "little" is the trick. 

I don't use any fake sugars...not even Stevia. They all cause weight gain because your brain doesn't differentiate between fake and real sugar...thus addiction occurs either way. Plus fake sugar leaves an aftertaste. 

The "benefit" of fake sugar is not that much of a difference to warrant banning real sugar and is sometimes bad for your health like diet sodas...that one is really bad and will make you gain weight. Regular soda is a better choice if you just HAVE to have soda. I have never bought soda of any kind.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 1, 2017)

I had* fake sugar* last night at the Steer & Stein, where I always have a Seafood Dinner.

The fake sugar was "Sweet & Low" which I put in my iced tea. 

The place didn't have those good old sugar dispensers where a man can really "pour it in"!

Hal


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

I was not addicted previously, but since I first tasted salted caramel vanilla ice cream I think I may be, now!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 1, 2017)

Lara...you just knock me out with that avatar of yours!  

Harold


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Radish Rose does it for me  besides Lara.   BOTH   Yum Yums.


----------

